# Pr.Engg.Tech review interview



## pradeep Marpatla (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi Friends,
I just joined the forum.
I received the invitation from ECSA for professional review, did any one had attended the interview? Pls.share your experiences.
I’m getting pensive.
Thnks with anticipation.


----------

